

Overpopulation: The Making of a Myth - onreact-com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZVOU5bfHrM

======
pedalpete
I find this video terribly short on rebuttal, other than statements such as
'the entire population of the world could live on a land mass the size of
Texas', and 'do the math'. He also says the population will peak in 30 years
and then go back down. Why? Is it going down because we'll run out the ability
to feed people ;)

What math? He hasn't given us any Math to do!

I'm all for open dialog on the issue, but I need more than a youTube video
with a bunch of statements that don't make much sense to me.

I'm not sure why I bothered going to the website, but it looks like this was
produced by a group who is against 'abortion, abortifacient contraception, and
chemical and surgical sterilization'. So, now we know their angle. It doesn't
look like it's really about overpopulation as much as these other issues.

------
onreact-com
While the source is dubious the overpopulation claim should not stay
uncontested. Many so called "overpopulation problems" can be solved by
economic solutions.

